# Looky what i just got!



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

She's from tenacross..and is a super cute bottle baby saanen/boer cross doe. What a doll baby! I told my husband she might need to sleep with me. Ha ha I think I'll call her Bella.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Cool how old what she cost u


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw, yay, glad to know you got her


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

She is a big one. Very nice!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So glad she's still in the family, what a doll!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

What a cutie, congrats on bringing her home


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

they are so cute we had a couple of those they make great milkers and they are just as sweet as they can be we really hated to get rid of ours but am going for more bore instead of crosses .She is just adorable


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aww, she is a doll!  Do the Saanen/Boer crosses give rich milk?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So you are the one who got her! Too cute! Congrats!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

That's awesome, congrats! She is adorale


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

what a cutie : ) we just began adding a few boer ladies to our herd to breed with our Saanen buck I love the cross


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Bella is SO stinkin cute! I actually got up at 3 am and gave her 6 oz! I'm ashamed to say what I got her for...cause she was almost free. I plan to breed her to a boer buck. For some little "mostly boers" this bottle feeding could be addicting! I'm a momma again!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

those are some kissy lips she has....


----------



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## Countrygal (Apr 5, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Absolutely darling!! Congrats!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aww! I just want to grab her right out of the picture and hug her!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

She is super super cute!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats , she is simply adorable


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ah, you got Shep's half sister  That's cool. She looks a lot like him. They are such sweet babies.


----------

